# I forgot the root password



## vince66 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello guys,

I've installed the FreeBSD 11.2, however I've forgot the password I've set during the installation process.

Is a way to re-set it ? For example booting as single user mode ?

Thanks very much.

Vincenzo.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2018)

Yep, boot to single user mode. Make the filesystem read/write, set the password.


----------



## yuripv (Oct 11, 2018)

BTW, it's in the FAQ: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/admin.html#idp59649480


----------

